# Success!!



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

It always pays to visit the local fishy store when it is run by true professionals who are also enthusiastic hobbyist themselves. While window or should I say tank shopping the owner and I got into a conversation about some of the less seen varieties that I'm always on the lookout for. He said he'd definitely be on the lookout for me, so not to waste shipping ordering stuff on the net. YIPPPPEEEE!! 

I then prodded him into a discussion about exotic freshwater shrimp. He said he'd never had much luck selling them. Problem is he's only ever stocked the very non fancy Amano strain. I talked to him about the Saliwasi, Rodolph, Bumblebee, and ever popular Crystal and Cherry Reds. He got pretty excited and said he would set up a tank and try a few. I was thrilled!!!

Sometimes it really pays to be an extrovert hahahahha!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Thats great, I know that finding a good LFS, has been the hardest thing for me...... I only do FW tanks..... and most stores I go into here in Miami all say the same thing, " I make more money off of SW"


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

we have one store 15 minutes away from me that deals in fresh and salt tanks. bring you knowledge up here, we could sure do with a store who knows what their doing.. you know i wouldnt say that they are stuck up or any thing like that, cause its not nice to talk bad about people.......but THEY ARE stuck up and things like that!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Gotta start with the stores to increase awareness, good job!


----------



## fishyfaery (Jun 2, 2008)

Aquatic Critters is really a great store. Every employee I've ever dealt with has multiple tanks at home. They are always helpful, and ready to make suggestions, but never judgemental. When it isn't busy, which is not very often, they are open to just chatting about the hobby. 
They have about 80 freshwater tanks, about 80 salt water tanks, great mini-tank display of about 50 or so kinds of corals and saltwater reef items, a large reef tank, four large outdoor tanks for pond fish, and I love that their Bettas are kept in divided tanks with filtration. They keep a well stocked tank of brine shrimp so no worry about trying to breed them myself. Eww the mess! 

The adjoining store deals in snakes and reptiles with an equally impressive selection.

It's really like a free trip to the zoo to make a visit. Ahhhhhhh how I love to look at the beautiful Salties. I'd never want a salt tank though. Too much work for me considering the cost involved in any beginner mistakes! Ouch those could really hurt the wallet!

The only other options in town are PetSmart and big Pet Warehouse places like that. I do peruse them at least every week or so. I know when they get shipments. Occasionally they'll stock an experimental breed. I actually got my Golden Wonder Killis and my Peacock gudgeons there.


----------

